# Best place to get Euros?



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

uk or France? Bank or elsewhere? We always do it wrong and find we didn't get a great rate so just wondered what everyone else does?


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Just bought ours from the Post Office - they were offering the best rate at the time.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I use the comparison chart here and take it from there:

http://travelmoney.moneysavingexpert.com/


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

iceplc has the best rate around our way.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Usually get ours from the Post Office as well.

The rate in the local office is different to the on-line rate so we order enough to qualify for free delivery, which has always been very quick and reliable.

Richard.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

likewise, I use the Moneysavingexpert site

results often vary but usually the Supermarkets do well but not all have travel money services to collect


----------



## munron (Feb 18, 2011)

Get yourself a Halifax Clarity card and withdraw your money from ATM's across the Channel. If you can pay off the card from your current account as soon as possible (or you are close to your statement date) the interest payable is quite small.
Using this method on a recent three month trip we withdrew about £1500 from ATM's and the total interest payable amounted to 58 pence. Non-ATM transactions don't attract any charges of any kind.
You will get the full foreign exchange rate not the much inferior "No Commission" rates offered by the Post Office (among others).
We frequently make the trek from the Hebrides to Calais with as little as 20 Euros left over from the last trip in our pockets.
I have no connection with Halifax Clarity - just a very satisfied user.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Another for moneysaving expert......checks lots of retailers and shows you the best price everytime.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Ive used money saving expert but just got myself a clarity card

To be honest, for holiday spending money the exchange rate differences result in negligible gain anyway

Use money saving expert to find the best rate from a bureau thats most convenient for you

Different for longer trips or big purchases though


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

morning folks,


yesterday got delivered 1850 euros for £1500 from fairfx also use clarity card.

norm


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Just ordered a Halifax Clarity card.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Kaytutt said:


> Ive used money saving expert but just got myself a clarity card
> To be honest, for holiday spending money the exchange rate differences result in negligible gain anyway
> Use money saving expert to find the best rate from a bureau thats most convenient for you
> Different for longer trips or big purchases though


Indeed. For a big purchase I recommend registering with HiFX, who provide commercial bank-beating exchange rates with no charges. You can set up a trade, then confirm it in a key-stroke as the rate blips high.

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I use a Pre loaded Caxtonfx card. saves carrying cash around. can be topped up when needed on line. 

cabby


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Out of my wife's account.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

munron said:


> Get yourself a Halifax Clarity card and withdraw your money from ATM's across the Channel. If you can pay off the card from your current account as soon as possible (or you are close to your statement date) the interest payable is quite small.
> Using this method on a recent three month trip we withdrew about £1500 from ATM's and the total interest payable amounted to 58 pence. Non-ATM transactions don't attract any charges of any kind.
> You will get the full foreign exchange rate not the much inferior "No Commission" rates offered by the Post Office (among others).
> We frequently make the trek from the Hebrides to Calais with as little as 20 Euros left over from the last trip in our pockets.
> I have no connection with Halifax Clarity - just a very satisfied user.


We got that card a couple of months ago after reading in here and will be using it for purchases but having spoken to them regarding the cash withdrawal side of things a few weeks ago I was a bit worried as she said the interest is charged from the second the cash is drawn out which means I would have to keep going online and paying it off quickly. I have a direct debit setup to pay it off in full each month but then we could have up to a month's interest on cash withdrawals.

But then your experience sounds very reasonable


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks all

We usually get from the post office but never seems a good deal to me

Will check out money saving expert, thanks


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

The post office is usually a poor rate especially if you want less than £1000 around here but I don't know if it varies around the country.
I would make a stop at the first cashpoint over the channel and withdraw a large chunk of cash which you will get at the business rate not tourist, then go online and pay it off straight away so you pay no interest. use your card for everything you can and pay off in full by DD when you get the statement, again no interest. 
We got over €1.25 to the pound on our last trip when our local post office were offering €1.14 
If you need more cash you can always withdraw more and pay a small amount of interest but overall you will get a much better deal than buying euros. In todays world you actually need very little cash.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I hate to suggest anything "underhand" to you all but for the last few years I've kept my 2 credit cards in enough credit to cover the amounts I expect to spend on them The banks don't like it and just once in the last 3 years I've had a call from them to ask me to remove the credit amount.

I'm often away from home for lengthy periods and out of reach of internet access to pay accounts so it's worked well for me.


----------



## munron (Feb 18, 2011)

snunkie said:


> We got that card a couple of months ago after reading in here and will be using it for purchases but having spoken to them regarding the cash withdrawal side of things a few weeks ago I was a bit worried as she said the interest is charged from the second the cash is drawn out which means I would have to keep going online and paying it off quickly. I have a direct debit setup to pay it off in full each month but then we could have up to a month's interest on cash withdrawals.


Yes, interest is being charged before you can get the money into your purse/wallet :-( If you leave it for a full month then charges will accrue but I don't believe the rate is exorbitant. The amount will, of course, depend on how much you withdrew from the ATM.
With a little planning (access to free wifi etc) we were never more than 24 hours before clearing the debt on the card.
JP's experience (above) closely mirrors our own findings. There is a significant difference between the tourist rate (offered by most high street outlets) and the foreign exchange rate which you get on the Clarity card.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The alternative is a Norwich & Peterborough Gold Classic Account card.

No charges for cash withdrawal anywhere if you pay in £500/month.

I just pay in by DD then use that account for cash withdrawal/payments anywhere.

http://www.nandp.co.uk/current-account/gold-classic-current-account/


----------

